# Speed kills.....ouch!!



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Dog gets injured in police k9 trial...:-#

Starts at the 3:23 mark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3MQi3Vbmg8


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

And thats why.... Mali! 

Nuff said :lol:


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> And thats why.... Mali!
> 
> Nuff said :lol:



Oh yeah? I have a couple GSD's here that would love to hear you saying that... lolol


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I am impressed with his getting back up and biting...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> And thats why.... Mali!
> 
> Nuff said :lol:



Don't get me wrong but....A Mali might have been hurt worse with the speed it comes in at. Weird setup if you ask me. anyone could see this coming in this scenario. Not a realistic police deployment.


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Howard Knauf said:


> Don't get me wrong but....A Mali might have been hurt worse with the speed it comes in at. Weird setup if you ask me. anyone could see this coming in this scenario. Not a realistic police deployment.


Not a terribly smart set up. Certainly not a safe one for a training or evaluation exercise. If a dog is really flying in there and the decoy sidesteps, he is smashing into the back of the fence. 

The last Mali almost snapped his right front leg the back of the fence (7:19)..decoy should have taken the bite for safety sake. The Mali is holding it up at 7:36, but seems fine afterwards.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Probably a malinois would break his/her neck or be knocked the hell out. A bad exercise indeed.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> And thats why.... Mali!
> 
> Nuff said :lol:


Or strong GSD Lol :razz:


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Or strong GSD Lol :razz:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnSns1Uvraw


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnSns1Uvraw



Nice dog... 

Where is this gentleman located (Hans Krupar)? Kennel name?


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> Probably a malinois would break his/her neck or be knocked the hell out. A bad exercise indeed.


 
Can't always plan for this, but I thought it wasn't bad at all, problem solving, shows alot


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Howard Knauf said:


> Don't get me wrong but....A Mali might have been hurt worse with the speed it comes in at. Weird setup if you ask me. anyone could see this coming in this scenario. Not a realistic police deployment.


 
Not realistic, UNTIL it happens...good exposure, problem solving, see how your dog ticks..


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Not realistic, UNTIL it happens...good exposure, problem solving, see how your dog ticks..


I agree. I just wouldn't have set it up with a hundred yard dash leading into a fence. I think that is what Howard was saying. 

Conduct the training. Prevent large wrecks that break the dog.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Dave Colborn said:


> I agree. I just wouldn't have set it up with a hundred yard dash leading into a fence. I think that is what Howard was saying.
> 
> Conduct the training. Prevent large wrecks that break the dog.


agreed


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> I agree. I just wouldn't have set it up with a hundred yard dash leading into a fence. I think that is what Howard was saying.
> 
> Conduct the training. Prevent large wrecks that break the dog.


 Correct. The "Trial" is supposed to be a police trial. Don't get me wrong, we do weird stuff like this all the time but we always incorporate police tactics with them. I believe it was Faisal Kahn who posted some videos about a week ago that were awesome and realistic.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Can't always plan for this, but I thought it wasn't bad at all, problem solving, shows alot


Too much negative potential for me.


----------



## john simmons (Jan 20, 2010)

The Rottweiler was the best...


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

john simmons said:


> The Rottweiler was the best...


Very Ugly but good worker


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Nice dog...
> 
> Where is this gentleman located (Hans Krupar)? Kennel name?


He's now more into Brokering...He owns Alert k9.

https://www.facebook.com/AK9Policedogs

http://www.policedogs.us/


----------

